# Destin 9/26 Mahi



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Limped my trailer to the boat launch yesterday an put in around 530 to take my Dad fishing. We caught some good baits around brooks bridge and bee-lined to the pass. What was supposed to be less than 1 ft seas were a 2-3 foot wind chop. Not a recipe for a smooth cruise on the way out. Since it was a little rough and I didn't feel like getting beat up we trolled a spread out to the Mohawk. Caught one mahi about 4 lbs on the way out. Started some bottom fishing and immediately got a couple mingos and I could tell the bite was going to be good. Motored back over to do another drift and flipper shows up. They would not leave us alone and after losing multiple fish to them we decided to bounce over to the Zuess and hit it. Same story there, pick up a couple and then the dolphins showed up again. About the time I was getting ready to move again, I look off the back of the boat and see a pair of nice mahi. I quickly threw a whole squid on my spinning rod that I keep ready, dropped it in the water and handed it to my Dad. Within seconds the drag is screaming. I quickly get another spinning rod baited and I see another pair of mahi has joined the party. Drop my bait in the water and the cow eats it and takes off, but within a couple seconds it comes unglued and the mahi disappear. Got my dads mahi to the boat, gaffed it and took a couple pics. Decided to head back over to the Mohawk and try again. Got over there and the bite had shut down. I had a free line out with a dead spanish sardine on and while we are drifting the drag starts slowly peeling off. I pick it up and the drag starts singing. I tighten the drag and when I do all I see is a big sail come out of the water and spit my hook. Ugh, a little more patience on my part and maybe we would have gotten him. Decided to do some more trolling since we seemed to be in a productive area. Ended up catching a couple more smaller mahi. My dads mahi weighed right at 20 lbs, the bull that was with her was much bigger. Saw no AJ's on my bottom unit on either wreck nor was anything interested in the giant croakers we were dropping down. Saw more dolphins (flipper) than I have seen in a long time. Think we will go out tomorrow and do some more trolling and maybe get lucky and find some debris or weeds.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

good fish and good read thanks for the post:thumbsupad looks happy lol


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats!!! You got to spend time with your dad and catch fish tooo. Dont get much better than that.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice catch and great to eat too!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very good eating !!!!!!!!!! When's dinner ???

Scott


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice catch. I was out in that area saturday and you are right...flippers were everywhere. I managed some black snapper and a red grouper and a whole lot of mystery bites and runs.


----------



## aquasport24 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice Mahi!! The seas report has been wrong the past few days with the wind chop out there.


----------



## Diverrite (May 17, 2009)

*Good trip,*

I got my first Mahi' this year on a solo trip breaking in two new Avet reels. Hooked one up and sure thing the second goes off. I was by my self but sure people a mile away could hear me.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

nice.. thanks for today......


----------

